# Frangentreffen



## Altitude (21. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

nachdem sich ja jetzt schon alle möglichen regionalen "Grüppchen" gebildet haben, wollt ich mal einen "Großfränkischen Tourentag" ausrufen...

Wie sind die Meinungen der rechstlichen Frangen???

P.S. anwesende "Moosbüffel" (Oberpfälzer) sind natürlich herzlich willkommen...


----------



## manic (21. Dezember 2004)

keine Ahnung wo welches Frangn genau liegt,. aber ich schlage dann notfalls schon auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (21. Dezember 2004)

hi alti,

wann planst du den den übergreiffenden "ausflug"?

grüße coffee


----------



## Altitude (21. Dezember 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hi alti,
> 
> wann planst du den den übergreiffenden "ausflug"?
> 
> grüße coffee



ich bin für vorschläge offen...


----------



## merkt_p (21. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

melde Teilnahme schonmal unverbindlich an.

Güsse Martin


----------



## blacksurf (21. Dezember 2004)

Interesse anmeld, wenns nicht in den nächsten zwei Wochen ist...
meine Thoraxprellung muss erst heilen...


----------



## showman (21. Dezember 2004)

Also i kumm a amol vobai.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Beelzebub (21. Dezember 2004)

bekunde schwer mein interesse wenns zeitlich passt. wo ist mir eigentlich egal. bin aber gernbe mal für was anderes.

@blacksurf: thorax..... ist das nich was am hintern???


----------



## blacksurf (21. Dezember 2004)

@beelze...
ne ist der brustkorb


----------



## harry kroll (21. Dezember 2004)

bin dabei, 

harry


----------



## TortureKing (21. Dezember 2004)

na das klingt doch schon mal super ..... wo ist mir woschd (da fehlt ein Punkt  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (22. Dezember 2004)

klasse sache, melde bedarf, wenn's nicht in den nächsten zwei wochen ist.

WR


----------



## merkt_p (22. Dezember 2004)

so wie es aussieht, läuft die Sache.

Wie geht es jetzt weiter??

Termin (kurz oder langfristig)

Ort (OF, MF, UF, OP)

Wie groß soll das ganze aufgezogen werden?
Großes Frankentreffen, mit 10, 20, 30... Teilnehmer

Tourenorganisation, mit Übernachtungsmöglichkeit ?(Zeltplatz)

ich könnte die Liste ewig weiterführen, was hat sich der Verantwortliche für diesen Fred eigentlich gedacht??

Bitte um Info


Gruss Martin


----------



## Altitude (22. Dezember 2004)

merkt_p schrieb:
			
		

> ich könnte die Liste ewig weiterführen, was hat sich der Verantwortliche für diesen Fred eigentlich gedacht??



müsste sich doch eigentlich auch schon bis zu Dir rumgesprochen haben, daß denken nicht gerade zu meinen Stärken zählt... 

ich geh mal in mich und werd die Tage mal Details posten...zur Zeit siehts nach Middelfrangen aus...evtl. können wir uns ja in der Frängischen treffen und der Uli spielt Guide...Fragen über Fragen...warten wir mal ab, wer sich so noch meldet und abstimmt...


----------



## nutallabrot (22. Dezember 2004)

mir ist wurscht wo wir fahren, wenn ich Zeit habe und es hell ist (hab immer noch keine Lampe) fahr ich mit


----------



## Mr.hardtail (22. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Frankenbiker,

ich finds super, dass mal so ein Projekt durchgezogen wird. Selber würde ich auch gerne kommen, wenn die Tour in Mittelfranken stattfindet.   
Könnte mich vielleicht wer (jemand) auf dem neuesten Stand halten, wann und wo das alles stattfinden soll.

Viele Grüße 

euer Matthias


----------



## Altitude (22. Dezember 2004)

Willkommen Fremder,  


Du kannst einfach mal bei einer der beschriebenen Treffen (Biken oder Futtern) auftauchen oder diesen Tread beobacten...der Rest kommt von alleine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Chili (23. Dezember 2004)

ich auch


----------



## oBATMANo (23. Dezember 2004)

Fränkische ist immer lustig zum Radln.
Da würd ich auch vorbei schaun.


----------



## Tom:-) (23. Dezember 2004)

tach beisammen.

da tät ich doch spasseshalber auch mal mitkurven tun

schöne feiertage und happy trails im neuen jahr
 
tom


----------



## merkt_p (3. Januar 2005)

Ob jetzt Frankentreffen oder nur so, ich plane eine Tour am 6.1.2005 von Forchheim nach Neuhaus an der Pegnitz (optional Pegnitz).

Start 11:00 Uhr Hauptbahnhof Forchheim (Abfahrt Nbg Hbhf 10:37 Uhr, Treffpunkt bis 10:25 Südeingang zum gemeinsamen Ticketkauf).
"Leo Jobst Weg" quer durch die Fränkische 
Einkehr mit Kultureinlage in Pottenstein -> alljährliches Lichterfest.

Danach Nightright nach Neuhaus und mit dem Zug zurück nach Nbg...

Tourdaten:
Länge ca. 75 km
Hm ca. 600- 800

Tourcharakteristik:
im großen und ganzen unschwierig, der Weg führt (mit wenigen Ausnahmen) bis Behringersmühle auf Schotterwegen. Ab Behringersmühle führt ein Trail oberhalb der Bundesstrasse bis Pottenstein (eventuell kurze Tragepassagen).
Ab Pottenstein im Dunkeln auf Schotterwege und einfachen Wanderwegen bis Neuhaus (je nach Situation kann über Pegnitz abgekürzt werden, dann allerdings ca. 4 Mehrkosten pro Person, da nicht mehr VGN Gebiet)

Kosten (VGN) pro zwei Teilnehmer ca. 13

Bis dann Martin


----------



## fritzn (4. Mai 2005)

hi,
verfolgen wir das hier weiter?

ist eine zu gute idee, um vergessen zu werden *habe das auch nur so zufällig entdeckt

grüße,
fritz


----------



## cubey (5. Mai 2005)

Na da wäre ich doch a dabei.
Also geht da noch was oder war das ganze schon???


----------



## Altitude (6. Mai 2005)

ich werf jetzt mal "Frohnleichnahm" (26.05.) in den Raum - Treffpunkt in der Frängischen am Freibad Streitberg und dann ein paar gemütliche Stunden aufm Bike - gerne auch ein anderer Treffpunkt, z.B. Trubbachtal...da können sich ja die "Ortskundigen" was ausdenken...


----------



## Wurscht (6. Mai 2005)

Grüßung, midnander!

Ich bin der Neue hier und komm aus Oberfrangn.

Es däd mich ja richdich freia, wenn mer moll a boor annera beiga dreffn khännd! Bluus etzerd amoll a ganz a annera Froch: wei lang wär'n suu a Ausfoahrd vo eich? Wall, suu a fiembfasibbzich-kilomeder-duur wär fei fier miech scho a bissela lang   
Däded ihr eich net aa mit su circa fuffzich kilomeder zufriedn gehm?

Ansonsdn, häbby-kadaver wär scho a doll's dadum.

Servus!


Dransläischn:     (für die, die des fränkischen Lesens nicht so mächtig sind  )

Ich bin neu hier im Forum und wäre höchst erfreut, mich mit anderen gleichgesinnten Bikern zu treffen und gemeinsam zu touren.
Es wirft sich mir nur die Frage auf, ob ein Treffen mit euch für mich Sinn macht, da ich nicht über die nötige Kondition für eine 75-km-Tour verfüge. Meine längste Strecke belief sich auf knapp 50 km und im Anschluß daran war ich ziemlich am Ende.
Jedenfalls wäre Fronleichnam wirklich ein günstiges Datum für so ein Treffen.


Ciao, Wurscht


----------



## Rüdiger Beck (7. Mai 2005)

Eine Tour ab Streitberg hört sich gut an 
Welches Ziel und wieviel KM sind so geplant?


----------



## showman (7. Mai 2005)

Wurscht schrieb:
			
		

> Grüßung, midnander!
> 
> Ich bin der Neue hier und komm aus Oberfrangn.
> 
> ...


Eds jammä ned scho rum. Foar äschd amol mied und schau dä dei kaschbä äschd amol o.   

Säwas Schoumän

PS: Plane für demnächst eine Tour in der Fränkischen. Wann und wo steht dann im Frankenforum Tour Fred.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (7. Mai 2005)

Hallo Zusammen...

Jetzt hab ich mich eigelesen, bin schon richtig scharf drauf... aber nun schaute ich auf meinen Schichtplan! 18:00 -06:00 arbeiten!   

Es soll einfach net sein!   

Naja, bleibe dran!

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## kindergartenkin (8. Mai 2005)

schaut mal aufs datum!!!!!!!!

naja aber gegen ne tour der frangengäng wär ja nichts einzuwenden 
z.b. an pfingsten ????


----------



## votecstoepsl (8. Mai 2005)

kindergartenkin schrieb:
			
		

> schaut mal aufs datum!!!!!!!!.....



Ja..... und?   



			
				kindergartenkin schrieb:
			
		

> ......naja aber gegen ne tour der frangengäng wär ja nichts einzuwenden
> z.b. an pfingsten ????



....da bin ich noch im Camp beim Biken.   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## fritzn (8. Mai 2005)

Schee, dass doch a boar Lusd ham!

So, ursprünglich war das ja wohl so gedacht, dass der Witz am Frangentreffen ist, möglichst *viele* Biker zusammenzukriegen.

Ich finde daher gut: 
eher komfortable, "familien"kompatible Touren-Abmessungen (30 - 40 km, Tendenz 30, da wenn´s die Fränkische sein soll, einige HM im Raum stehen werden)

Aber ich möchte mal zu bedenken geben, ob der 26.05. nicht etwas kurzfristig ist. Ich könnte da zwar schon, aber was meint ihr so???
Zumindest, wenn wir das als hochoffizielles 1. Frankentreffen ausloben.
Mein Eindruck war jedenfalls, dass da etwas mehr Organisation als zu einer einfachen Ausfahrt dahinter steht. Kann mich aber auch getäuscht haben, man muss ja nicht übertreiben. 
Ist halt die Frage, worum es geht  also: Was war denn im Sinne des Erfinders?

Event-interessierter Fritz

+ Antrag auf weitere Einfränkung zu: *Frangndreffn*


----------



## merkt_p (9. Mai 2005)

Vorschlag:

-Treffen in der Fränkischen Schweiz
-Grillparty und Camping
-Samstag drei geführte Touren (kleine, mittlere, große Runde)
-Sonntag Campingplatz räumen (säubern) und kleine MTB Runde oder Techniktraining


Kostendeckung über Teilnahmegebühr
Organisation von Sponsoren
Ins Leben rufen einer Organisationsgemeinschaft

Martin


----------



## wr400 (9. Mai 2005)

hoi @ all,

was ist aus der ursprünglich "lockeren" tour geworden?  
hätt nämlich auch bissl lust radl zu fahrn


----------



## Altitude (10. Mai 2005)

wr400 schrieb:
			
		

> hoi @ all,
> 
> was ist aus der ursprünglich "lockeren" tour geworden?
> hätt nämlich auch bissl lust radl zu fahrn



mir wurscht, wir können ne Tour machen zum "anschnuppern" oder ein ganzes Wochenende planen - ich halt mich da raus...die Mehrheit entscheidet...


----------



## merkt_p (10. Mai 2005)

Hallo wr400,

Du willst radeln?? kein Problem jeden Dienstag, Mittwoch und Donnerstag (steht der Veste Termin der Fürther noch?) und fast jedes Wochenende!!

Noch Fragen?

Gruss Martin


----------



## Wurscht (10. Mai 2005)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> mir wurscht, wir können ne Tour machen zum "anschnuppern" oder ein ganzes Wochenende planen - ich halt mich da raus...die Mehrheit entscheidet...



Ja, aber wie??   
Da müßte man ja wohl direkt schon wieder eine Abstimmung ins Leben rufen?? Kann ja wohl nicht sein.

Ich weiß jetzt ja nicht, wie gut ihr euch alle untereinander schon kennt, aber ich bin auf jeden Fall neu hier und kenn keinen. Deshalb geht mir persönlich der Vorschlag von merkt_p für ein erstes Frangndreffn ein bißchen über's Ziel hinaus.

Ich für meinen Teil bin 'zum anschnuppern' für eine einfache Tagestour, am Besten irgendwo für möglichst alle zentral gelegen. Und, wenn's geht, dem Leistungsvermögen aller einigermaßen angepasst. 
(Ich zähl mich zu den Anfängern. Ich schaffe garantiert 50 km mit 1200 hm - vor 2 Wochen erst ausprobiert. Ich traue mir auch zu < 75 km mit 2000 hm - alles nur ne Frage der Zeit   )

Wenn die Mehrheit natürlich gleich ein großes Fest daraus machen will, dann beuge ich mich selbstverständlich dem allgemeinen Willen    und würde wahrscheinlich auch so ein Party-weekend mitmachen.

Und weil jetzt wohl Pfingsten definitiv aweng kurzfristig für dieses Treffen ist, will ich doch gleich mal kundtun:

wenn jemand dieses WE Lust auf Frankenwaldtour hat,​bitte melden!!​
Weil ich mach das auf alle Fälle. Sofern des Wetter mitmacht - und angeblich soll's ja mitmachen.

So - und für's Frangndreffn hoff ich doch, daß sich da auch was klärt. Schließlich rückt ja Fronleiche auch immer näher. Und des wär doch wirklich ein gutes Datum, oder?


Ciao, Wurscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harry kroll (11. Mai 2005)

natürlich gibt es die alte veste tour noch. und mit dem franken treffen, wenn wirklich bedarf an techniktraining ist, dann kann ich, falls gewünscht, und ich zeit habe das auch wieder gerne übernehmen. das ist kein problem. leute dazu müßte ich auch auftreiben können, so daß kleine gruppen tranieren können.

ciao harry


----------



## wr400 (12. Mai 2005)

@ merkt_p
unter der woche is bei mir eher schlecht. muss immer ziemlich lang arbeiten.
wann und wo wird denn am wochenende gefahren?


----------



## merkt_p (12. Mai 2005)

Für weitere Infos guggst Du hier "www.mtb-dav-nuernberg.de" oder hier
"www.adfc-nuernberg.de" oder hier "www.dav-schwabach.de" oder hier
"www.rc50-erlangen.de" oder hier "www.alpenverein-erlangen.de" oder hier
"www.scrschnaittach.de" oder hier "www.catena-destra.de" oder ....

Gruß Martin


----------



## Wurscht (27. Mai 2005)

Hi,

bloß mal so: is ja schon lange nix mehr hier geschrieben worden. Ist das mit dem 'Frangendreffn' wohl scho goar nimmer aggduell? Is des wull eigschlofm?


Ciao, Wurscht


----------



## cubey (2. Juni 2005)

Was is denn nu mit den Treffen???


----------



## kindergartenkin (5. Juni 2005)

hmmm
gibt wohl keine fraggen mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (5. Juni 2005)

das gesox kummt mer net ins haus.


----------



## kindergartenkin (5. Juni 2005)

gibts jetzt noch mal n frangen treffen oder net


*winkzudenhillclimborgan*


----------



## Wurscht (29. März 2006)

Ja hoppala!

Ich hab hier grad mal aweng in den Annalen dieses Forums gekramt. Und was man hier doch so alles findet...! 

Sagt mal, was wurde denn nun eigentlich letztes Jahr aus dieser Idee  
Hab ich da was versäumt? Wurde das einfach vergessen? Wurde es evtl todgeschwiegen?
Oder habt ihr das heimlich still und leise unter Ausschluß der Forumsöffentlichkeit durchgezogen?

Letzten Samstag ist ja wohl sowas ähnliches in Roth geschehen. (Bin immer noch krank, war gut, daß ich gar nicht erst gekommen bin). Bloß mal eine Frage von mir: wie sähe es denn bei euch allen aus - hätte noch jemand Interesse an dieser immerhin schon über 1 Jahr alten Idee?
Es waren letztes Jahr ja immerhin 44 potentielle Kandidaten, die sich an der Abstimmung beteiligt hatten.


----------



## falkenheimer (29. März 2006)

Wie wäre es denn im Sommer mit einer Party am Birkensee (Tourunabhängig) und anschließender Übernachtung an selbiger Stelle. 
Falls der See nicht wg. V-Grippe gesperrt wird 

Gegen eine Frankentour egal an welcher Stelle habe ich natürlich auch nichts einzuwenden.
Vorschlag zur Völkerverständigung von Franken und Moosbüffel:
Anton-Leidinger Weg von Amberg (hin mit dem Zug) nach Nürnberg.

Möchte die Tour in ca. drei bis vier Wochen (erst mal Kondition tanken)  ohnehin mal fahren. Wer hat Lust??


----------



## weichling (29. März 2006)

Ich mit will!!!!
Ich fahr den den Anton Leidinger Weg mit! 

weichling


----------



## fritzn (29. März 2006)

klingt super!

anschliessnd grillen & chillen am birkensee is doch klasse.


----------



## falkenheimer (30. März 2006)

OK, dann werde ich mal meine durch diverse Erkältungen dezimierte Kondition auffrischen.

Vorschlag: Frangentreffen in Streitberg (Anreise mit PKW, incl. Grillausrüstung, BIEER usw.) mit zwei Touren für Konditionsstarke und Einsteiger (z.B. für meine Freundin). Kann man in Streitberg "wild" campen und grillen ohne Ärger zu bekommen? Offizieller Grillplatz??

Ausweichort: Birkensee, dort war bisher campen OHNE Zelt erlaubt.

Anton-Leidinger Tour am Osterwochenende?? Wie schauts aus.


----------



## oBATMANo (30. März 2006)

Zelten auf der Ruine Neideck ist nich erlaubt.
Außer man feiert oben und pennt unten auf dem Parkplatz.
Oben auf der Ruine ists auch schlecht mit Lagerfeuer, da man kein Holz findet und erlaubt auch nich.


----------



## Coffee (31. März 2006)

der thread lebt auch noch ;-)

kalro wär ich auch dabei ;-) birkensee hört sich gut an, kann man doch auch ne nette tour hin/drumherum machen ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## fritzn (31. März 2006)

Die ADFC-Karte Nürnberg-Mittelfranken (1999) weist 2 Campingplätze in 5 km Umkreis des Birkensees aus:
- Haimendorf
- Heiligenmühle


Wäre eher für Campingplatz mit ner größeren Gruppe. Man kann ja trotzdem am Birkensee grillen und fährt dann halt die 5 min zum Zelt.
Oder mal nach Genehmigung fragen?

Wo ist denn gleich Streitberg? Hab des net gfundn auf der Karte?

---

Warum wollen alle an Ostern biken? Habt ihr kein Zuhause?  
Kann ich leider nicht machen, Oma weint sonst. Und ich krieg keine Hasen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurscht (31. März 2006)

ja, helft mir doch bitte auch mal auf die Sprünge.

Wo genau muß ich denn Birkensee und Streitberg jetzt suchen?


----------



## Wern (31. März 2006)

Streiberg ist in der Fränkischen Schweiz. Von Forchheim in Richtung Ebermannstadt immer der Wiesent entlang. 
Muggendorf/Streitberg liegt genau an der Wiesent und an der  Strasse nach Pottenstein.


----------



## Wurscht (31. März 2006)

Beruhigt mich, daß meine Streckenkenntnisse vom Motorradfahren doch noch nicht vollständig eingerostet sind. Ich WUSSTE doch, ich kenn Streitberg.  Aber naja, im Alter, da wird man halt doch aweng ich weiß auch nicht so recht... 
Bleibt bloß noch Birkensee.
Selbst bei uns stehen eigentlich an jedem Weiher Birken...


----------



## reo-fahrer (31. März 2006)

der Birkensee ist süd-östlich von Diepersdorf im Reichswald oder ca. 2km nördlich von Brunn. Meine TOP50-CD hat mir gerade 11°15'28.89'' Ost,  49°27'22.31'' Nord, 332 m als Koordinaten geflüstert.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Wurscht (31. März 2006)

g'fund'n!!!!!!

Jetzt kenn ich mich aus. Mir egal, wo sich dann getroffen wird, ich glaub, mir könnt beides gefallen.  

Bleibt bloß die Frage: geht dieses Jahr was zamm?


----------



## Altitude (3. April 2006)

wenn Zelten, dann Bärenschlucht in der Fränkischen...

...meine Meinung...(war ja auch mal mein Tread)...


----------



## Wurscht (3. April 2006)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> ...(war ja auch mal mein Tread)...




 ...wer hat ner denn vergessen, hä??  

Erst Threads in die Welt setzen, und sich dann nimmer drum kümmern - des hammer gern!


----------



## showman (3. April 2006)

Ja, Bärenschlucht is voll der Reißer obwohl der REICHSwald auch was hat. 

Gruß Showman


----------

